# Annahasapigeon



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This person joined the forum, but posted a message to themselves about their baby pigeon. Maybe they don't know how to use the forum? Not sure.
Here is the message. Someone with experience needs to try to give her some guidance.

How to let go of a pigeon?

_Hello
I found a pigeon sittying by a busy road. I picked him up and took him home. He had all his feathers but was bold under his wings. I guessed he was about 20 to 25 days old. I had him for about 3 weeks and now he has his feathers and can fly. I tried to move his feed to the balcony so he could take off but if he wanted food he could always come back. It didn't work because he just came back in within 5 minutes. 
My question is. If letting go of the pigeon off the balcony doesn't work, there is a park 5 minutes away from my flat where there are groups of pigeons if I let him go with the group will he be ok? 
(not sure if it is a he or she (think it might be a girl)
Keeping him is not a great idea. He spends a lot of time in a bathroom because I work long hours. 

I would like to let him go and be sure he will be ok._


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Renee

She did start a thread, to which I responded, yesterday.

Something odd going on, though, which seems to be connected with this stuff the techie guys have been doing, and it 'looks' as if she has no posts. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/can-i-let-the-pigeon-go-32256.html

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I THOUGHT that I had seen a post, but like you said, it appears that there isn't one and what she posted is basically what she sent me in an email and as a message, so I thought maybe I just THOUGHT I saw a post......
That's probably why she sent me an email.........maybe SHE couldn't find her post and wondered why she wasn't getting any answers........this is bad business..........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a PM from Annahasapigeon from early this morning. She is located in France. Perhaps our member in France could be of some assistance depending upon where Anna is located or perhaps Myriam could direct her to the pigeon rescue folks in France.

Terry


----------



## Annahasapigeon (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I think I am getting the hang of this. I got a direct answer from 2 members as well. My pigeon is still with me. I was worried that pigeons can not go back into the wild once they have lived with people but it sounds like they are able to get back to their own kind. I guess I will continue the slow balcony release. 
Always happy to get more advice or sugestions.
Anna
France, city of Rennes


----------

